# What is the Gilmour Foamaster II Like??



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

As above i want to get myself the Gilmour Foam gun but what do you guys think its like,is it any good,do you get a nice thick layer of foam on your car??

Thanks


P.s i havnt got a Karcher to get there foam gun! :buffer:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

gilmour is fine m8y as long as you have a semi decent water pressure :thumb:


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea i got good water preasure round hear!!


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Quick question on this subject - how do you get this type of application:










instead of this:


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Is yours the TT i take it mate and is that with the Gilmour?


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah mate, the TT is indeed mine (more info here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49207), but it was my first ever shot with a Gilmour

Not sure whether the mixture was right (75% Super Snow Foam / 25% CG Maxi Suds), if the water pressure was too high or perhaps the setting on the Gilmour being wrong at 'C' I think it was..?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say the first pic was with a foam lance and the second was with a gilly


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah ha...


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

think I have mine set @ f
or anyway as far as it goes
difference between the two pics could also be due to time since application


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

The amount of foam wasn't an issue - loads of that which collected at the bottom of the slope and stayed all day! - but it doesn't 'hang' on the car in the same way as in other piccys I've seen..?


----------



## 106daz (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine is set all the way to the end.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

did you pre wet the car as apparently that stops it clinging if you do,makes sense I guess


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like a bit too much shampoo and/or not enough water in container.
C is watered down a bit much to achieve anything close to a lance on a PW, so you really need to use F full time.
You'll never get the lance output, but you can get a good foam that does 80-90% as good a job with some playing around.


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok. Yes, it was pre-rinsed, so perhaps that's not the best approach :thumb:

Have used the Gilmour 3 times now - 1st time on C and subsequently on F with little difference. Hose pressure too high perhaps..?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

You won't get much better foam than you've got in your pic with a Gimour IMO. I had one for a year or so and never really got a great amount of dwell time using it. 
The Lotus has been done with a foam lance (which is what i made the switch to). Much thicker foam and a much longer dwell time to be had with one these. 
That said, the Gilmour is a decent bit of kit. What product are you using to faom?


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

For Gilmore foam that clings try DP Extreme Foam from motorgeek always worked for me, but still nothing like a foam lance.
Using Z7 now which doesnt foam so well unless you put it on full foam, then it runs out too quick.
Try playing around with your mixes of shampoo even try it neat.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Quick question on this subject - how do you get this type of application:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top picture is done with a foam lance, bottom pic is done with a gilmour - I've owned both but sold the gilmour as I didnt have that much use for it after getting a foam lance.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I use 70% SSF and 30% Hyperwash, poored into a plastic bottle to pre mix it. Then add 1inch to the Gilmour bottle and fill with hot water. I then use C, its enough for a pre soak, hose down, then another coat of foam.


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

m0bov said:


> I use 70% SSF and 30% Hyperwash, poored into a plastic bottle to pre mix it. Then add 1inch to the Gilmour bottle and fill with Warm water.


Same!! and it porduces enough foam to drag light dust/dirt off just the same as the foam guns for pressure washers.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

ZoE said:


> Same!! and it porduces enough foam to drag light dust/dirt off just the same as the foam guns for pressure washers.


Have you ever used a foam lance? 
Add the same amount of product to a foam lance and a Gilmour and test side-by-side - there will be no comparison IMO. 
Isold my Gilmour and bought a lance - used to swear by it until a mate bought an AB lance and let me borrow it!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Big dave at the Cornwall meet using his foam lance (same as the ab one iirc) on one of the suppliers van, 









you can get a lot of foam out of a gilly but nothing in comparison tyo a lance! with the lance method you also manage to shift a lot more of the initial dirt thus making the actual wash process easier!


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive just sorted myself out a Karcher Foam lance from Cleanyourcar,is this the good one then??



And what mixes do people tend to use with it??


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Ian7 said:


> Ive just sorted myself out a Karcher Foam lance from Cleanyourcar,is this the good one then??
> 
> 
> 
> And what mixes do people tend to use with it??


that is the early model I have that as well but also bought the heavy duty one which IMHO is actually better at producing good qaulity foam
I use 3 squirts of hyper wash couple of spoonfuls of baby bath  & about an inch or so of ssf topped up with v warm water


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> that is the early model I have that as well but also bought the heavy duty one which IMHO is actually better at producing good qaulity foam
> I use 3 squirts of hyper wash couple of spoonfuls of baby bath  & about an inch or so of ssf topped up with v warm water


Damm i new i should of just asked on hear first if its the good one,ow well i will give it a go when it comes!

Thanks


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't get me wrong Ian that foam lance is still the dogs danglies but the H/D one is just more robust & probably will withstand more abuse not that I abuse my tools but you know what I mean


----------



## Odd (Nov 1, 2007)

306chris said:


> Top picture is done with a foam lance, bottom pic is done with a gilmour - I've owned both but sold the gilmour as I didnt have that much use for it after getting a foam lance.


I agree, have the same type of foamgun like gilmour. And i get the result as the bottom pic....using DP extreme foam. It's sliding off easy..dont stick to the car so it removes dirt.


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> that is the early model I have that as well but also bought the heavy duty one which IMHO is actually better at producing good qaulity foam
> I use 3 squirts of hyper wash couple of spoonfuls of baby bath  & about an inch or so of ssf topped up with v warm water


Have i read that correct you put baby bath as in Johnsons Baby Bath??
:car:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Ian7 said:


> Have i read that correct you put baby bath as in Johnsons Baby Bath??
> :car:


yip that's correct JBB in the mix adds a little something  apparently,sure I saw it on here somewhere.


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

Ian7 said:


> Ive just sorted myself out a Karcher Foam lance from Cleanyourcar,is this the good one then??
> 
> 
> 
> And what mixes do people tend to use with it??


My mate has that one - that's the one he leant me which made me go and sell my Gilmour and buy a lance! He's actually got the C&S one but i'm pretty sure they're the same.
If you buy a pump dispenser you ca lengthen the tube inside and then fit a 1ltr bottle so it doesn't run out so quick.
I got the HD one from Rachel at Auto Rae Chem and there's not much difference between them IMO.

I tend to go for about an inch of snow foam and a couple of squirts of hyperwash, toped up with warm water.


----------



## Ian7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cheers for that guys cant wait for in the week now when it comes all the cars on the drive are getting covered in snow foam,ha


----------



## DWE (Sep 9, 2007)

Was about to order a Gilmour FM II, but changed my mind now and will be going for Karcher Foam Lance.
I noticed SFF get mixed a lot with Meg's Hyperwash, does this give much better results then one of those on its own?
If you should use SFF or Hyperwash alone, which one would be the better choice? 
Thanx.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

HW, no brainer, SSF tends to leave the paint feeling dry and "squeaky" clean. HW is quite "oily" and gives a nice slick finish.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't get much foam dwelling with my Gilmour, but with the state my XC90 was in today (missed last weeks wash) and my van which had taken a very heavy beating over the last few weeks on very muddy lanes around here it had a very good test.
The results were very good, both were only rinsed with a standard hose gun as it was only 7.45 and too early for thr PW.
The amount of rubbish that was removed from them both was very impressive.
I do find though that the foam runs even quicker off of the XC90 that is Zaino'd


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

The SSF is not a particularly good detergent on its own, more of a aid to help the foaming process. Using something like Hyperwash or Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss will give it the cleaning ability. Foam the car just using SSF and you won't achieve much more than a lot of foam with not a lot of cleaning going on.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I get confussed with the mix ratio's of SSF and HW, I tend to pre mix the solution in a plastic bottle. Once the SSF has run out, I am just going to use HW.


----------

